# Snaps, do you use them?



## Mobynick

Snaps, love them or hate them? I use them so when I pack rods away in the car I can detach hooks or lures easily. I also use them on my lures to make changes on the fly easier, that or I use wire trace with a snap on the end. My main concerns are 1 does this affect lure action 2 do snaps stand out (visably) and put fish off the bait/lure?


----------



## Bretto

I don't hate them. I just don't use them. It's not that hard to tie a loop knot where it's needed.


----------



## Squidley

For convenience I use them, but I do prefer round ones as the more angular snaps can jam lures into odd angles, wasting casts or trolling time.


----------



## Dodge

Squidley said:


> For convenience I use them, but I do prefer round ones as the more angular snaps can jam lures into odd angles, wasting casts or trolling time.


Squidley have a look at this style and might suit your needs, and have used them on lures down to 45mm HB with no effect on the action and have yet to have one come off the lure. The brand I have is Gemini Genie but look identical to the Koike .
Edit: the koike is only shown because it has is better picture of this style clip, but koikes are too big

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25-x-Koike-S ... 43b3a24e40


----------



## Barrabundy

When I'm going through a hb only phase I tend to use them so lure changes are that bit easier. If I'm chopping and changing between sp and hb I just use a loop knot but leaders get short quickly.


----------



## Squidley

Oh so when you guys say loop knot you mean one that passes through the eye once and needs re-tying, like this: http://www.animatedknots.com/rapala/index.php rather than a loop that gets pulled through and over the lure?

Thanks for the link Dodge, those clips look pretty elegant


----------



## punchanello

I have recently changed my mind on snaps. I used to use the Decoy 00 size ones on bream lures because I though it was easier. But then I realised that all my HB's have recessed tow points making then near on frreagghhhhing impossible to snap on. So now it's loop knots for me.

Some people swear snaps affect the lure action. I haven't noticed the difference but that's probably because I barely ever catch fish because I'm a frreagghhhhing muppet.


----------



## imtheman

loopies


----------



## koich

Hell yeah I use snaps


----------



## solatree

Snaps - Decoy and Owner


----------



## anselmo

normal snaps no
mustad fly clips (or similar) yes


----------



## avayak

Decoy egg snaps in number 4 for 6" plastics and hardbodys. They need a little bend to get them through a jighead but they are convenient.


----------



## bildad

From my trout fishing days I found that I had a greater strike rate using loop knot on my smaller HB's but I have regularly used clips for a long time on deeper divers.
Dodge I have never seen those clips before they look heaps easier to attach and detach.
Thanx I'm going to give them a try do they make them any smaller?


----------



## Barrabundy

Squidley said:


> Oh so when you guys say loop knot you mean one that passes through the eye once and needs re-tying, like this: http://www.animatedknots.com/rapala/index.php rather than a loop that gets pulled through and over the lure?


Not that EXACT one but very similar. I use what these guys call a perfection loop 



 , I'm sure there are 101 variations of what I call a loop knot.

Even though it's not that hard to tie, especially in anything over 20lb, if I'm changing lures a lot I end up with my leader getting short quicker than I'd like.


----------



## scater

I don't use them. I've seen them fail and I've never seen a baitfish with a big metal antler sticking out of his head. We go to all this trouble of using fine flouro and mono for leaders to keep them invisible, why would you tie on a bloody great big clip? I use a uni knot tight to the tow point for soft plastics and tightened short of the lure to create a loop for hard bodies.


----------



## Evoids

scater said:


> We go to all this trouble of using fine flouro and mono for leaders to keep them invisible, why would you tie on a bloody great big clip?


I second this. I think its a bit odd to have a nice light set up, all tag ends from knots clipped and everything looking schmicko then have this metal clip right before the lure. No clips for me, I haven't had any luck when using them and tying a knot only takes a minute.


----------



## Junglefisher

I'm not sure it makes any diference to the fish, after all, the lure has big trebles hanging off it too. I've tried clips a few times but to be honest, I tend to lose them fairly quickly. I also don't change lures much, it's not unusual for me to use the same lure for a whole fishing trip. So loop knot for me.


----------



## bildad

Junglefisher said:


> I'm not sure it makes any diference to the fish, after all, the lure has big trebles hanging off it too. I've tried clips a few times but to be honest, I tend to lose them fairly quickly. I also don't change lures much, it's not unusual for me to use the same lure for a whole fishing trip. So loop knot for me.


X2 never seen a bait fish with trebles hanging out of it.


----------



## Beekeeper

Barrabundy said... Even though it's not that hard to tie, especially in anything over 20lb, if I'm changing lures a lot I end up with my leader getting short quicker than I'd like.

That's the reason for my using snaps... every time I changed lures, I lost lots of leader... when I saw the Magnum Speed Clips in stainless steel from Norman Lures, bought some and tried them.

They make changing lures quick and painless... and no loss of leader length.

I use them with all my hard-body lures, and with smaller ones, use the smaller speed clips.

It also adds a little line-saving steel to the lure... I've actually had tailor with their teeth touching the clip... you must agree that if the clip wasn't there, I would have been down one lure and also lost the fish.

They are simple to use, and haven't failed me in a couple of years using them.

I won't go back to using loop knots... I find no need for them... off course, my personal opinion only.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## WayneD

Used snaps for about 5 years now. Never had one fail and I just use ones from BCF and take off the little swivel that they come with. No idea what brand they are. I still catch heaps of fish. I don't fish for pissy little bream either. I've caught sharks, Mackeral, cod, bass, flathead, barra, etc plenty of hard pulling fish. The clips are actually quite small that I use. I think they are rated to about 5kgs. I never have that much drag set on my line so it has never been a problem even though I have caught fish that weigh a lot more than 5kgs.


----------



## Barrabundy

Evoids said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> 
> We go to all this trouble of using fine flouro and mono for leaders to keep them invisible, why would you tie on a bloody great big clip?
> 
> 
> 
> I second this. I think its a bit odd to have a nice light set up, all tag ends from knots clipped and everything looking schmicko then have this metal clip right before the lure. No clips for me, I haven't had any luck when using them and tying a knot only takes a minute.
Click to expand...

I see where you're coming from but is it any different to having a hb with a nose that's 5mm longer ie. do the fish know where the line stops and the lure starts?


----------



## Squidley

I reckon if I targetted bream I'd tie straight on. Most of my lure fishing's for young fast growing dumb things.


----------



## Barrabundy

Squidley said:


> I reckon if I targetted bream I'd tie straight on. Most of my lure fishing's for young fast growing dumb things.


That too!


----------



## Dodge

bildad said:


> Dodge I have never seen those clips before they look heaps easier to attach and detach.
> Thanx I'm going to give them a try do they make them any smaller?


As mentioned earlier I use Gemini Genie brand which are 20mm and have used then on all sorts of lures, use no split ring unless the omega clip is recessed into the bib a lot, and they enable swapping between plastic jig, HB, or SB with no tying.

Have taken to these clips with vice and pliers and cannot damage them so think they are also tempered and since using them have given my Decoys and Norman clips to others

http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_trks ... &_from=R40

Buying a couple of packets is best as it adds little to the big postage charge applicable to a single packet, mine came from montonbc on ebay.


----------



## tomsie

Snaps, I have used them in the past (lazy option) and still do with metal slices as I tend to grab ones (snaps) with a swivel on them which makes things easier than attaching the swivel to the split ring (did I mention i'm lazy). Loop knots? To be honest if I tie something on the end that I feel really needs one I just do my standard uni but pinch my finger/thumb above the eye whilst snugging it tight. In my "grab it and pull" tests once there is some weight on the end it snugs down but doesn't pull through. Is this a bad idea?

[email protected]


----------



## Beekeeper

Dodge said:


> As mentioned earlier I use Gemini Genie brand which are 20mm and have used then on all sorts of lures, use no split ring unless the omega clip is recessed into the bib a lot, and they enable swapping between plastic jig, HB, or SB with no tying.
> 
> Have taken to these clips with vice and pliers and cannot damage them so think they are also tempered and since using them have given my Decoys and Norman clips to others
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_trks ... &_from=R40
> 
> Buying a couple of packets is best as it adds little to the big postage charge applicable to a single packet, mine came from montonbc on ebay.


Keep it up, Richo... you're finally getting to me, ie I'm getting mighty interested, although I'm really happy with the Norman clips.

Can't they be procured in Aussie?

Jimbo


----------



## solatree

Squidley said:


> I reckon if I targetted bream I'd tie straight on. Most of my lure fishing's for young fast growing dumb things.


----------



## Squidley

Andy...it's inhumane to catch and release bream with snaps, they die of embarassment within a week 

I'll take this excuse to carry on in my laziness though. Hope I meet that snook.


----------



## flyonline

I always use snaps as I regularly change lures. I re-tie one on the leader at the start of the day, test the knot with a hard pull with a pair of pliers and then I know it's good. Re-tieing a loop knot every 15min introduces more risk of a knot failing, especially if you tie on the water in the heat of the moment. Plus I don't like hanging onto a lure and pulling hard to test the knot, hooks and fingers don't mix. That said, I'm betting you guys that loop knot tell me you never have had a knot fail :lol:

Usually go with the snaps of better quality, but I also use the speed clips as I can change lures at night without having to use a light. I'll be trying the hawains next as I have a couple of lures I can't get the speed clips on without resorting to pliers. I tried some egg clips once, but they were so difficult to use it didn't even make it into the water, but maybe it's just me :?

I have had a snap open up when trying to jiggle a tree'd lure free, so I always check now after retrieving one to make sure it doesn't happen again.

Steve


----------



## Beekeeper

solatree said:


> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1





solatree said:


> The piccies failed to show... jimbo
> 
> I witnessed a bloke lose a barra to a clip similar to that... he swore long and loud and also that he'd never use a clip ever again.
> 
> That was quite a lesson to me... and until the Norman speed clips caught my eye, never used one.
> 
> I gave the speed clips a good workout on some really good fish, and so far they haven't failed me... however, Dodge's clips look lots easier to fit, and can also go through the eye of ordinary hooks or small tie points on lures, (eg some metal slugs) something the Norman clips fail me on... the double thickness of wire makes them too tight a fit which should be loose to enable easy swing/action.
> 
> Jimbo


----------



## Swerve

Great thread! I am convinced. Snap shopping tomorrow ;-)


----------



## keza

Dodge said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge I have never seen those clips before they look heaps easier to attach and detach.
> Thanx I'm going to give them a try do they make them any smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned earlier I use Gemini Genie brand which are 20mm and have used then on all sorts of lures, use no split ring unless the omega clip is recessed into the bib a lot, and they enable swapping between plastic jig, HB, or SB with no tying.
> 
> Have taken to these clips with vice and pliers and cannot damage them so think they are also tempered and since using them have given my Decoys and Norman clips to others
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_trks ... &_from=R40
> 
> Buying a couple of packets is best as it adds little to the big postage charge applicable to a single packet, mine came from montonbc on ebay.
Click to expand...

How strong are these /
As in, how would they go with 30lb line. I can't seem to find any variation in strengths.


----------



## Dodge

keza said:


> How strong are these /
> As in, how would they go with 30lb line. I can't seem to find any variation in strengths.


keza have only seen 20mm myself.

I doubt you could open them with any size line, so maybe line strength is not a consideration.

When I did my test in the vice which was tight as I could get it one side of the clip, no amount of movement with the vice grips could bend it, and eventually it flew out of the vice while I had pressure on it, and when found again and was totally as original with no marks, so suspect they may be tempered after bending.

Also tried cutting the wire with side cutters and was another waste of time.

The clip closure is so tight, once you line the clip up on the omega clip on the lure, or eye on hook/jig, you have to push it on from the bottom, and to remove again push from the top.

Have attached a picture of a genie 20mm clip on a 50mm HB, note the entry point of the clip is a bit different due to an error I made when ordering on ebay and still works well, but is the style clip I tried to damage in the vice described above


----------



## keza

Thanks for that Richo, duly book marked.


----------



## Bigdyl

I use the snaps from bcf, I think theyre called egg snaps, the '00' size. Makes swapping from hbs to sps easy


----------



## avayak

I thought coast locks were pretty indestructable but maybe not by kingfish.








This snap had just caught a nice sized king but didn't survive the next one.
I'll be using swivels without snaps now on my jigs and tying on directly.


----------



## Ado

Soft plastics - no.
Surface lures - no.
Bibbed lures - yes.

However, I typically only use bibbed lures for trolling, which I do point to point. I use them because I would otherwise never change lures, I hate tying leader knots, I am lazy, the inbuilt swivel stops me getting a braid clusterf..k if I've towed an unbalanced spinning lure for 2km, and it's like a little wire trace to stop flathead getting throat jewelry.

I've never ever had one fail, and I've caught Leatherjackets up to 23cm!


----------



## mangajack

Having been through a complete obsession for 30 years with hard body lures i used snaps almost every time i connected a lure. Small pin and eye snaps with a tiny swivel ahead of it. Caught thousands of fish from bream to 50lb spaniards with those snaps. To be honest, I only ever saw one failure in them and that was a swivel parting. Now I'm almost exclusively a soft plastics man I have not tied on a snap in 8 yrs now. 
IMHO, if you are destroying your snaps like the one above you are using them beyond thier test bracket. Also I think that the theory of reducing the lures action by directly tying to the eye with a fixed knot only applies to those that use a heavy leader, something that I do not have the need for very often. The average Joe's fishing scope does not call for absolutely flawless presentation and I would doubt that many on this forum could attest to being that good. One thing more than anything gets results, hours on the water presenting your lure in a likely location to a likely target.


----------

